
One Percent for Open Source - walterbell
http://ericholscher.com/blog/2018/mar/9/one-percent-for-open-source/
======
antaviana
While this initiative goes against human nature (pay for a good when I’m
entitled not to pay, that is “the crazy business man”), nothing prevent OSS
devs from adding to their licenses clauses that require a 1% donation of
profits into the 10 most used open source projects used by the company. It
probably adds considerable friction to users adding the OSS code though.

------
lolsal
> Companies invest in the tools that they use to ensure continued development
> and support.

I'm not a fan of this. If I release an open source library, I am under no
obligation to continue development or support it. I'd happily take the
donations, but there is absolutely no moral or ethical reason I'd feel
compelled to maintain the project.

------
hmm_really
meh hate all these handouts based solutions, devalues the effort of the
developers.

If I do something I'd rather get paid or not at all and I've chosen that,
rather than cap out looking for tips.

